# Helmets for small heads?



## Steph

I recently retired my helmet and am having a horrible time finding a new one that fits, has good coverage, and includes a brim that doesn't come down too far over my eyes. They all seem to be made for guys with big noggins. I had bad luck with the Shred Ready (don't like the outfitting system and couldn't see) and am wondering what you've found and love that actually fits. Oh, and I wear kid-sized baseball caps, so the smaller the better.


----------



## whitewave

Hi Steph,

I have some girlfriends who have the same problem finding helmets that fit. They got themselves a Happy2b helmet, and say it fits great with a brim! The Skook comes in 4 sizes; S,M,L,XL and the small one is the one that fits Dane Jackson.

http://www.happy-2b.com/new/pages/helmets.htm

J3 also makes kids-sized helmets, but I don't think they're making new ones right now.
Hope this helps!
Jen


----------



## lmaciag

I know you said you don't like the Shred Ready helmets, but I have a super small head and I really like the Vixen. Don't know if you've tried that model or not....

Laurie


----------



## Ilikeboatin

I feel your pain. I've got a small head too and I wear a WRSI helmet. It comes with 3 different inserts and they will send you an xtra small insert for free if you need it. I love it because it is the first helmet that I have owned that actually fits, stays put and doesn't slide all over the place when I'm taking hits. The website is www.whitewaterhelmet.com


----------



## matts

although i'm not working for head trip anymore, i will say that their small shell size fit most small headed women that tried it on... may be worth looking into... www.kayakinghelmets.com or www.nrsweb.com or most dealers in colorado...


----------



## possumturd

*WRSI helmet*



Ilikeboatin said:


> I feel your pain. I've got a small head too and I wear a WRSI helmet. It comes with 3 different inserts and they will send you an xtra small insert for free if you need it. I love it because it is the first helmet that I have owned that actually fits, stays put and doesn't slide all over the place when I'm taking hits. The website is www.whitewaterhelmet.com


I got this helmet for my daughter (9) and seems to work ok. Make sure you get all the correct pieces when you buy it though. Ours had been rifled through and had a bunch of the same insert sizes in the box. I called up WRSI and they sent us out some XS inserts and I glued a couple different sizes together to get a good fit.


----------



## psu96

sorry about hijacking your thread but i figured i get a better response...i want to buy my wife a boarding helmet she also has a tiny head 21cm, i believe..
any advice would be appreciated??? Christmas is getting closer :shock:


----------



## holley

I like the way my Shred Ready tightens down with those adjustment knob things, and I think it has done a good job protecting my head. It may have taken a few too many hits by now, though, and I should probably retire it. I may get another SR, but I was also thinking about the Sweet. Any feedback on the fit of the Sweet Strutter? Seems like a popular helmet, but I haven't really heard much about it. Is it a good choice for the smaller head?


----------



## ripdam

I also have a small head, and really like my SWEET helmet. They recently made a smaller shell size, which works perfect with the little velcro flame pad things that it comes with when the water is warm. In the cold, I can just take the little velcro flame pad things out and my skull cap fits in perfectly. I love the visor to keep the glare and water splashing out of my eyes. I flinch easily. They even have a pink one out, if your into that. A bit pricey though. 

Good luck 
Jaime


----------



## AdrenalineJunkie

A little off topic, but does anyone know how to put a cage on a helmet? I need one since I seem to have a tendency to smash my face up so I was just curious of anyone knew of a way that isnt ridiculously expensive or difficult...


----------



## nitrosister

*Check out VOZ helmets!*

Hey there girl! Sorry I didn't respond sooner...was out of town. BTW hope your Memorial Day weekend was swell! 

In regards to your helmet predicament....
Check out VOZ helmets. The company is brand new and has put a tremendous amount of time into creating quality, safe helmets. They are ultralight, affordable, and attractive. The company is brand new so even if the helmet is not up to snuff for you, they would be thrilled to get more input! 

Check em out at:
VOZ Sports 

Hope this helps you!:-D

Happy Paddling,
Christina Russell

Team VOZ, Liquidlogic, Peak UK

Liquidlogic Ladies Lounge
Kayak 24/7


----------

